
WORLD EXCLUSIVE – Meet this extinct cave lion, at least 10,000 years old - Mz
http://siberiantimes.com/science/others/news/n0464-meet-this-extinct-cave-lion-at-least-10000-years-old/
======
pvaldes
Put them in the cloning machine! quick!

